# A year of pain and no diagnosis



## Mconner1030 (Sep 1, 2018)

I got sick almost exactly one year ago. At work I suddenly had searing stomach pain, nausea and dizziness. I went to urgent care the next day for extreme nausea and heart palpitations. Stool had changed to liquid with a lot of mucous. But nothing was wrong according to the doctors. Ive been in and out of the doctors office for a year now. They have done every blood and stool test imaginable. Everything is perfect. CT scan, ultrasound and barium swallow all showed nothing. I did the low FODMAP diet earlier this year and found gluten and onions to be irritants. Those have been cut out of my diet since February. I prepare all of my own food so I know I havent been exposed. But the stomach pain continues.

Recently I started having an increase in gas and stomach acid. Would burp it into my throat with stomach pain and nausea. Put myself on nexium 8 days ago and almost all of my pain in gone. But, theres a spot under my left breast, right along my rib cage that is constantly hurting. Its painful to the touch, bending down makes me nauseous and touching it makes me nauseous. Is this typical with IBS? They never gave me a diagnosis of IBS. It was what I came up with since the doctors were of no help. Its been one year and I still have pain and nausea. Is this typical of ibs as well? Ive never been told how to manage it and everything I know about it, I have learned myself. Im calling my doctor for a referral to a gastro on Tuesday but Im open to discussion. Im at my wits end and so tired of being sick all the time. Thanks in advance.


----------



## DannieM (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi, I’m new to this and happened to scroll across your question and it seemed to almost be an exact replica of my current situation. Would you mind sharing if you ended up getting an answer to your question and if so how are you managing today. Thank you


----------



## Ladeed24 (Jul 21, 2021)

Hi did they ever check your gallbladder


----------

